# E-mail?



## CharlieD (Jan 10, 2006)

How come I've stoped getting e-mail notifications about the threads here? I do check to have e-mail to me, but for some reason, nothing is comming. 

No I did not change my e-mail address.


----------



## Alix (Jan 10, 2006)

Charlie, go into your User CP and make sure that you have the box for Subscribe to Threads checked. There has been some work done on the site and sometimes that bounces things around a bit. Let me know if you need any help and what you want done and I will see what I can do.


----------



## Piccolina (Jan 10, 2006)

I encountered that too, Charlie a few weekd back, and for some odd reason I found that if I set the notification (in my user CP) to "instant notification" I received the threads that I signed up for. But if I left it on "daily" as I'd always had it, they did not arrive to my inbox. Perhaps give that a try and see if it works for you too


----------



## kadesma (Jan 10, 2006)

I was having the same problem,
I did waht Piccolina said and am now getting e-mails... Thanks Piccolina.

kadesma


----------



## CharlieD (Jan 11, 2006)

Thank you, I will do just that


----------

